# Pictures anyone?



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice looking work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

There was no really good way to do this one, But they were using SO cord and one switch controlled two motors. So I left it way way better then I found it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Left plenty of room for future conduits in that trough without any hassle. 

That's using the old noodle. :thumbsup:

I'll be a JW one of these days somewhere around 7-8 years in the trade.....damn immigrating whose bright idea was THAT anyway??


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Clean looking work !


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Two thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nice work but I can't figure out how you pulled the wire in those yellow conduits. :thumbsup:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nice work but I can't figure out how you pulled the wire in those yellow conduits. :thumbsup:


 That he made his helper do.:jester:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nice work but I can't figure out how you pulled the wire in those yellow conduits. :thumbsup:


 We couldn't either:blink: So we just painted them yellow.:thumbup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

The bigger box is for another touch screen. I had to fab and weld the control box's to the handrail. I love the projects like this when you get to use your imagination.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing special here, just another pic.:thumbsup: All 3/4 rigid.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I run a TON of rigid. I'm not against using Ericson's, but I try my best to avoid them. My apprentice was mind boggled how we would screw this together.:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_nice _Wiredude

i've a few newbies under me , Jack Bendfield disciples

i usually start of with the symetry and eye candy lines

your pix are _precise_ examples....

~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Reminds me of the printing plants and launch facilities. Nothing but rigid. Glad I'm out of that.


----------



## TheControlsFreak (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not an electrician by trade so looking at those rigid connections gives me a headache trying to figure out what you screw together first etc.

Really nice work on the Apple bagging system... all nice and straight.

Did someone have a hard time cutting into the lid of that enclosure for the touchscreen since it was already welded to the hand rail? What is supporting it?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

TheControlsFreak said:


> I'm not an electrician by trade so looking at those rigid connections gives me a headache trying to figure out what you screw together first etc.
> 
> Really nice work on the Apple bagging system... all nice and straight.
> 
> Did someone have a hard time cutting into the lid of that enclosure for the touchscreen since it was already welded to the hand rail? What is supporting it?


 It was a plastic box so just drilled a little hole big enough for a jig saw to get in there.
I made a square the size of the box out of angle iron to begin with then angle iron welded to the square and handrail. The hardest part was matching the angles of the big control panel.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I run a TON of rigid. I'm not against using Ericson's, but I try my best to avoid them. My apprentice was mind boggled how we would screw this together.:laughing:
> View attachment 10607


Did you guys weld your own brackets?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job..lotta guys can't weld..a over loooked part of our trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> Did you guys weld your own brackets?


 Yes I did. All we have is an arc welder. Its allot easier to switch from steel to stainless that way.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Very well thought out work, looks excellent!


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

*craftsman*

Wireman191 you are a true craftsman.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know why a welder is not part of our everyday tools? I weld also and with all the steel work we do, it would make sense if all electricians welded. Instead we use tons of hardware and drill lots of holes.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

When I was in school we could go practice welding with the fitters Union for free. I ate that up! I would encourage all apprentices to look into that with there training director.:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I ate that up!:thumbup:


Good. :thumbsup:

I just started teaching a few new apprentices to weld. It's definitely a good investment, saves time and money down the road, always a good thing.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

My dad and all his brothers welded constantly all their lives and all of them refused to teach me supposedly because of the mistakes they'd made in their lives that messed up their vision. It's never really came up in my trade experience, then again I haven't really done industrial either. Always have kind of wanted at least just to know how just in case.


----------

